# New to smoking



## michdoug (Apr 3, 2016)

I am so new I need some guidance on a smoker........I'm looking for a decent to good electric or gasser smoker(not sure if there's a difference in flavor)....I have a few questions like window or solid door?.....one door or 2?.....one burner vs 2 burners with a gasser?..I'm looking for my best bang for my buck without breaking the bank.....I'm not opposed to simple modifications such as adding a seal to a door....anything that involves welding I will pass on.....lol....I'm sure I will have lots of questions moving forward and will find this forum filled with vast knowledge and advice....These are a few that I've been considering.....Dyna-Glo DGW1235BDP-D 36" Wide Body....Dyna-Glo DGW1904BDP-D 43" Vertical Wide-Body....Smoke Hollow Pro Series 44" LP Gas Smoker  ....Smoke Hollow 36" LP Gas Smoker.....Masterbuilt 20050614 Propane Smoker, 44-Inch...Masterbuilt 20051311 GS30D 2-Door Propane Smoker  or Broil King Vertical Propane Smoker 923614 ....If Electric is the way to go then I'm open to more suggestions.....Any help would be vastly appreciated for this newbie....Thanks in advance


----------



## joe black (Apr 3, 2016)

Welcome from SC.  This is a great site.


----------



## michdoug (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks....This is an awesome site....A lot of information, it can be a little overwhelming....


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 4, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Glad to have you aboard!

Browse thru the propane & electric smoker sections.

Ask questions, and you will be able to decide what smoker to buy.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/109/propane-smokers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/110/electric-smokers

Al


----------

